# Spinning Lopi yarn?



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a large box of yarn inherited from a dear SiL, consisting mainly of a large number of skeins of Lopi in varying shades of green bought when she was stationed in Iceland (USAF) probably intended for a blanket or afghan. It is probably a heavy worsted wt but appears to be more like roving than a spun yarn, very loosely twisted in a single ply. I don't really need another afghan/blanket so wondered what to do with it. It might be more useful in a lighter wt form.

I don't have a spinning wheel but do have a drop spindle and a Turkish spindle that I have used with good success, and wondered about spinning this into a tighter and lighter wt yarn. I figured the members in this forum would be my best source of experience, opinions, dos&donts, etc. Any comments would be most appreciated.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't see why you can't. I've spun the roving from Hobby Lobby because I don't like using needles bigger than a size 8 US.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tdorminey said:


> I have a large box of yarn inherited from a dear SiL, consisting mainly of a large number of skeins of Lopi in varying shades of green bought when she was stationed in Iceland (USAF) probably intended for a blanket or afghan. It is probably a heavy worsted wt but appears to be more like roving than a spun yarn, very loosely twisted in a single ply. I don't really need another afghan/blanket so wondered what to do with it. It might be more useful in a lighter wt form.
> 
> I don't have a spinning wheel but do have a drop spindle and a Turkish spindle that I have used with good success, and wondered about spinning this into a tighter and lighter wt yarn. I figured the members in this forum would be my best source of experience, opinions, dos&donts, etc. Any comments would be most appreciated.


I've knitted at least a dozen sweaters from Lopi yarn. The loose twist and single ply never was a problem. 
I've worn my own sweater for at least 8 or 9 years now, still looking good. Just don't throw it in the washing machine!

If you do want to spin the yarn, I would suggest carding it first. Even though it is single ply, it will not be easy to take it apart for spinning, not with a drop spindle and even less so with a spinning wheel.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> I have a large box of yarn inherited from a dear SiL, consisting mainly of a large number of skeins of Lopi in varying shades of green bought when she was stationed in Iceland (USAF) probably intended for a blanket or afghan. It is probably a heavy worsted wt but appears to be more like roving than a spun yarn, very loosely twisted in a single ply. I don't really need another afghan/blanket so wondered what to do with it. It might be more useful in a lighter wt form.
> 
> I don't have a spinning wheel but do have a drop spindle and a Turkish spindle that I have used with good success, and wondered about spinning this into a tighter and lighter wt yarn. I figured the members in this forum would be my best source of experience, opinions, dos&donts, etc. Any comments would be most appreciated.


Yes you can. Break off a length, several inches, gently pull it across vertically to loosen the twist, pre-draft and give it a try.
Let as know how it works out.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks to all! Haven't decided yet, it would be a massive project - 25 skeins - but really appreciate the support and advice. If I decide to go that route, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Perhaps a Cowichan type sweater?


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Perhaps a Cowichan type sweater?


I have that on my list of possibles, along with a lapghan, bed socks (would have enough for the whole county!) felted slippers, dog beds, and a few others. This is 100% Icelandic wool so should felt well, but the yarn is so fuzzy, and likely to stick to itself, that I'm not sure how wearable a sweater jacket would be. Does anyone have any experience with that they would like to share? In photos I've seen of Icelandic 
sweaters, the yarn appears more "finished" than what I have. This yarn feels fairly soft to the hand but in size and appearance it looks more like maybe rug yarn. ?? It would probably be very wind and water resistent, but verrrrry warm to wear.

Any other thoughts to share? My late SiL was such a lovely and loving woman, died suddenly at only 59, and I don't want to mis-use this legacy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with wordancer I have pulled apart thickerer roving/ yarn and pre drafted to spin it. It might take some time but you can do it. I had 10 skeins just did it while watch TV.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement - I will probably give it a shot!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Just give it a try and see how it turns out.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

There is no good reason you can't spin it unless it has felted over the years.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It can be done.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I knit a traditional Islandic sweater with lopi yarn. It is so warm I wear it without a coat when shoveling snow. Sounds like your yarn would make a nice coat. Like Sally Melville's Einstein coat https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/einstein-coat or EZ's totem jacket https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-tomten-jacket


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

http://islandweavings.blogspot.com/2010/08/secret-of-cowichan-wool-sheep.html


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like you have the Lopi Lett which is around Arab weight (UK). I worked with Lopi and Lopi Lett, knitting for a company in Scotland for many years when the Icelandic sweaters were all the rage. I never had a problem with the yarn even tho' it ha only minimal twist. You could 'tighten' the twist by spinning it on the spindle in the direction of the twist already there.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Sounds like you have the Lopi Lett which is around Arab weight (UK). I worked with Lopi and Lopi Lett, knitting for a company in Scotland for many years when the Icelandic sweaters were all the rage. I never had a problem with the yarn even tho' it ha only minimal twist. You could 'tighten' the twist by spinning it on the spindle in the direction of the twist already there.


Thank you for this post! I have been considering the choices of spinning it as is or having to draw it out and predrafting to make a smaller or lighter wt yarn. Now I know I can go with "as is" which helps to balance the pros and cons!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't worked with this particular yarn but I have re-spun a thick chunky alpaca blend yarn. I don't like working with anything thicker than aran weight but this was so cheap I couldn't not buy it. It's basically pencil roving. I just pre drafted it and spun it to about a dk weight.


----------

